# Nice minty blend



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm making a special soap for a friend. When asked what scent she'd like, she says "I love mint" 

Any suggestions for a nice E/O blend? She's allergic to F/O

I was thinking maybe: spearmint, peppermint, lemongrass or rosemary and peppermint. 
What do you think? Could you help me with amounts/proportions for a 1 lb batch?


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 28, 2009)

Mint is fun and so refreshing!  

you can get your minty scents by using EO's or dried mint leaves, or both.

Since mint is strong, you won't need a lot of it.  It is also cooling on the skin, and overdoing it can bother some people's skin.  It needs to be avoided near the eyes and mucous membranes.

You can do any kind of mix you like.  Peppermint and spearmint together is nice.  You can do peppermint EO with spearmint leaves...something like that.

For such a small batch, I'm thinking only 1/2 tsp of peppermint oil would suffice.  I know mine is really strong and I do not need much of it at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

thank you so much! I appreciate your input and advice. I also just found a site that helps with blends...so fun!


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 29, 2009)

have fun with it!!


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2009)

Here is a blend I just used called Doublemint Lavender blend.  It smells lovely.

3 parts lavender e.o.
1 part spearmint e.o.
1 part peppermint e.o.


----------

